# Kerfs on Nobex Mitre Saw



## Gwatson50 (Apr 27, 2017)

I am thinking of purchasing a Nobex pro or champion.... but I cannot find the kerf on the blades it uses. Does anyone know what the kerf on the blades is? Thanks, George 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## designer (Apr 27, 2017)

My Nobex is packed away until I get my shop ready.  I have  3 different blades for mine including the Japanese style.  I really like it.  You can call Rockler and they can give you the blade kerfs.  That is what I did before buying mine.  They were very helpful and willing to check it out for you.


----------



## KenV (Apr 27, 2017)

Larry Wirt's tutorial on making a celtic knot pen with one cites the kerf at 0.004

Good tutorial using the Nobex.


----------

